# H&A Gilley or Gilbey



## jayvwman (Apr 14, 2007)

I was fishing and looking for bait crawdads one day when I found a bottle stuck upside down in the mucky water which has the cursive writing on the bottle. Someone by the name of Linda B has also located a couple of these, however the cap was still on it and it was full of a very strong liquer possibly a gin of some sort. How old is this and how much is it potentially worth? The seal HAS been broken therefore I have taken a sip or two from it. Any help would be great.


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 14, 2007)

do you have a picture?


----------



## TraciP (May 21, 2021)

Does it look like this? I am also trying to find out about this bottle.


----------



## UncleBruce (May 21, 2021)

TraciP said:


> Does it look like this? I am also trying to find out about this bottle.


13 year old post revived!


----------



## hemihampton (May 21, 2021)

one hit wonder.


----------

